# NBA Regular Season GAME 7: Houston Rockets v.s. Minnesota T'Wolves



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Where's ThaShark316 with the game thread?!?!

Tracy and Yao are struggling it'd seem, but the rest of the team is picking it up and keeping things close. 35-32 Wolves with 6 to go in the 2nd.

Head yet to see any action.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao made two stupid fouls in the first like 3 mins  Kandi owned him :angel: 


uh-oh,another foul by Yao


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

1:32 MIN - M. Olowokandi steals the ball from J. Barry 
1:57 MIN - M. Jaric steals the ball from T. McGrady 
2:19 MIN - T. Hassell steals the ball from T. McGrady 

What's with all these TOs?!?!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> 1:32 MIN - M. Olowokandi steals the ball from J. Barry
> 1:57 MIN - M. Jaric steals the ball from T. McGrady
> 2:19 MIN - T. Hassell steals the ball from T. McGrady
> 
> What's with all these TOs?!?!


TMAC passed the ball to the Wolves twice in the last 1 min.oh,no,another one! :dead:

The momentum is all in Wolves


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We're falling apart.


----------



## putilaomu (Nov 14, 2005)

whats wrong with tmac?so many turnovers!3 in last 1 minute!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

11pts combined from Yao and T-Mac in the 1st half, if this keeps up we're bound to lose.

C'mon T-Mac, wake up!!!


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

i got a feeling tmac is going to kick some *** soon


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Problems, Yao isnt getting a hold on the ball enough, and Tracy isnt taking enough action. He may not be shooting that great but if he starts controlling the game im sure he'll start progressing and start accomplishing things. This is too frustruatng to watch, why can the Rockets start the season with a good record?! My highschool could take the rockets, and my school(memorial hs) is terrible.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I could guard T-Mac right now. He'd just throw the ball to me and I'd chuck it to Garnett for the slam.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WTF? Yao picked 4th foul? 

but, hey,calm down,JVG,don't get expelled. :biggrin:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

another unpredictable game!  I hate to watch the game like that, especially against the team that is not competitive at all. When are we able to overwhelm our contender!!! :curse: 
only hope we can steal a win in such a game.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> WTF? Yao picked 4th foul?
> 
> but, hey,calm down,JVG,don't get fouled out. :biggrin:


hopefully, 3rd................


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

LMAO! KG couldn't get up from Howard,when he finally managed to stand up,TMAC already made the layup. :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> hopefully, 3rd................


no,it's definitely 4th,he made the 3rd foul long ago. :angel:

It seemed that Yao can't do anything.If he did, he fouled.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> WTF? Yao picked 4th foul?
> 
> but, hey,calm down,JVG,don't get expelled. :biggrin:


oops! 4th!
cant believe it!
I do hope JVG foul out! C'mon MRC :biggrin:


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Haha.. Howard with the dirty work..


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Ridiculous defense from Juwan on KG... no literally, ridiculous


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> oops! 4th!
> cant believe it!
> I do hope JVG foul out! C'mon MRC :biggrin:


It seemed that Yao can't do anything.If he did, he fouled.

Ok,5th.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Mad Dog on Yao, I can't understand how they're not feeding the post on every chance, instead they're doing 1on1.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

what? DWes hit a three ball? game's over now, dudes

nice work by mark madsen, missing both free throws, good work


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> It seemed that Yao can't do anything.If he did, he fouled.
> 
> Ok,5th.


5th!
but I think he should stay on floor until the beginning of 4th Q, considering
he can do nothing in 4th Q.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

darknezx said:


> Mad Dog on Yao, I can't understand how they're not feeding the post on every chance, instead they're doing 1on1.


Completely agree. Especially when Kandi was in, Kandi was letting Yao get deep positioning in the post consistently without too much effort, and Minny wasn't exactly swarming Yao. So how does this equal 6 shots in 22mins?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

another 2 missed by madsen? 0-4... keeping us in the game, keep it up


twolves scoring 24-23-22 thru 3 quarters... rox 19-20-28... warming up for a big 4th quarter on offense, looks like


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

We Want Head! 

JVG, quit being stubborn, why hasn't Luther played a single minute!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> We Want Head!
> 
> JVG, quit being stubborn, why hasn't Luther played a single minute!


I suppose he feels DA and Wes are playing ok tonight.

This is T-Mac time... we CAN NOT lost this game!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> 5th!
> but I think he should stay on floor until the beginning of 4th Q, considering
> he can do nothing in 4th Q.


*Nothing*?

yes,he had some bad 4th quarters in the past some games,but that's 'cuz he was either tired or the guards just refused to pass him the ball. 

He had many awesome 4th quarter performance before.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Tracy! :clap: McGrady! :clap:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Stro made a long-range jumper? :jawdrop:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Change Cuban's head to anyone's u like :clown:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Stro "And one"! :clap: And he is giving KG a hard time


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> *Nothing*?
> 
> yes,he had some bad 4th quarters in the past some games,but that's 'cuz he was either tired or the guards just refused to pass him the ball.
> 
> He had many awesome 4th quarter performance before.


He IS great!
but he is either tired or the guards just refuse to pass him the ball. that's the problem.
If he cant avoid some unnecessary fouls,he cant even stay on the floor! that's the big problem.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

What's wrong with TMAC today? Another stupid pass by t-mac.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is gunna be a close one :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The usual TMAC finally got back! A long-range jumper,1 stls,2 assists in the past 2 min :clap:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

TMAC TO SKIP to my LOU!!!!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

KG ,5fouls! Yao is not lonely. :biggrin:


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Tmac is becomming MR CLUTCH!!

TMAC FOR MVP!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Skip should just stop shooting and keep driving to the hoop! boo yah!


----------



## putilaomu (Nov 14, 2005)

Great Tmac!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ugly win or whatever,finally we pulled out the game. We need a win badly.:raised_ey


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockets win!!! :rbanana:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

this game is over... what a badly needed win... hope we can build on this as we have a tough trip coming up... signs are good though, I like the clutch play at the end of the game


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

T-Mac is clutch AS HELL


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

oh boy, TMac 13-13 FTs? and KG with only 4 boards? great effort


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

man, I'm gonna try complain/despair less about the Rockets, because KG has NOTHING around him.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What a bad game. 

Stro's defense on KG was poor. He's too aggressive, too often goes for the lazy steal. In contrast, Howard's defense on KG was pretty good, surprisingly.

We need to get Yao the ball. He did admittedly have a bad game as far as aggressiveness on offense, but 8 shots for a guy who always posts up and who has such a polished offensive game is a crimminal waste. Again, Jon Barry was the only one making an effort to get him the ball. DA and Alston don't even try. T-Mac seems to have forgotten him altogether.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> We need to get Yao the ball. He did admittedly have a bad game as far as aggressiveness on offense, but 8 shots for a guy who always posts up and who has such a polished offensive game is a crimminal waste.


Ah, the problems of last year and the year before and the year before are still there.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Sorry about not making the game thread people...I was at the store and didnt get home til about 6:50...so I figured I'd let one of yall make it...(thanks Yao Mania)...now the game...


Man man man...we overcame a slow start and T-Mac'd the T'Wolves...good win Rockets. I liked what I saw from Stromile offensively...Yao got called for SO many terrible calls it was unreal. What can I say about T-mac...the guy makes things happen...period. Jon barry was his usual no D,all O playin self...and Wesley/Anderson/Skip still cant buy 3s. 

SA is NEXT on TNT!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I see Luther didnt play.. GRRR!! Oh well..


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

a good win, we grinded it out


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We can hide behind Minnesota's weak shooting, but our defense was poor for most of the game. Swift doesn't know his place in the defense and is always late on rotations. Yao is taken out early by the refs... I normally don't complain but they were really off today. Anderson makes mental error after mental error. I thought Barry was huge defensively on the final play, when he stepped out to prevent Wally (I think?) from hitting an open shot. He isn't a great man on man defender but does a good job as a team defender.

Offensively, not much has changed. McGrady is still hesitating to go to the basket (although his back could still be sore) and Yao is being ignored even when he has positioning. Atleast Alston looks promising when slashing to the hoop.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

cant overlook in victory in what you would in defeat

JVG

I think we are slowly becoming a unit but it will take alot of time to do this.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I see Luther didnt play.. GRRR!! Oh well..


why havent you joined the petition yet?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Houston deserved a win in Minnesota's blown lead, indeed.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank God we won!! I was getting desperate with all these losses,even with McGrady on the court....(Boston)


----------

